# How's life as a CF member after basic?



## Gulruthina (29 Jul 2012)

Does life gets better after basic training?


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jul 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Does life gets better after basic training?



Nope, we're all treated exactly the same or worse after BMQ.  :

Wait till you end up on PAT platoon at CFSCE, 100% speed change from BMQ.


----------



## Gulruthina (29 Jul 2012)

What's CFSCE? Cf school of comm and elec? My sgt told me life gets better and BMQ is not the real military lifestyle


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jul 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> What's CFSCE? Cf school of comm and elec?



Yes. Stacked has it right, your Sgt already answered you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2012)

There is enough people on this forum lately who VRd and are trying to get back in to show you that making a decision to quit is something you will most likely regret after the fact.  BMQ is hard, its an adjustment and its doable.  Just keep your stick on the ice, and work as a team.  Lean on your buddy(s) when the goin' gets tough, and be there when they need to lean on you.  Do what your told, how your told, when your told and the rest all falls into place.  When the goin' gets tough, the teamwork will be what pulls ppl thru.  Teamwork isn't just about kit and quarters, right?  Its multi-dimensional.

 :2c:


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Does life gets better after basic training?



Life is different after BMQ but BMQ is the easiest part of your career.


----------



## Gulruthina (29 Jul 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There is enough people on this forum lately who VRd and are trying to get back in to show you that making a decision to quit is something you will most likely regret after the fact.  BMQ is hard, its an adjustment and its doable.  Just keep your stick on the ice, and work as a team.  Lean on your buddy(s) when the goin' gets tough, and be there when they need to lean on you.  Do what your told, how your told, when your told and the rest all falls into place.  When the goin' gets tough, the teamwork will be what pulls ppl thru.  Teamwork isn't just about kit and quarters, right?  Its multi-dimensional.
> 
> :2c:




Yup your right. I actually have 2 weeks left till graduation can't wait


----------



## secondchance (31 Jul 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There is enough people on this forum lately who VRd and are trying to get back in to show you that making a decision to quit is something you will most likely regret after the fact.  :2c:


Yes,
I am one of them who VRd and is trying to get back in.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (18 Aug 2012)

Stuck on PAT right now, i would go back to basic anyday lol


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Life is different after BMQ but BMQ is the easiest part of your career.



Life is very different after BMQ, but expectations of you are at their lowest - wait to see what comes later!

You are given much more freedom, but expected to conduct yourself accordingly.


----------



## Tollis (19 Aug 2012)

Life gets much better depending on the trade you will have some tough courses, certain courses such as SQ (BMQ-L) are alot like basic however after your through the training system or at least the hard part of it its pretty max relax.  Its a great lifestyle and I wouldn't trade it for anything I love my job.  My advice is don't quit before you see it.  You won't really know what its like until about a year or more in.


----------



## Neolithium (20 Aug 2012)

Gets better.  Had some ups and downs but I'm enjoying my current job a great deal and consider every step along the way to get here was worth it.


----------



## Adam (20 Aug 2012)

Does Life get better after Basic,

That depends on you,  just remember your career, and life are 2 different things, try to keep them that way ( its harder to do than you think right now).  

 I remember when I was a keen young Private listening to a group of my Sgt's chatting.  They were all tilting to the right weighted down by full racks of medals.  THE Sgt's were laughing as they pointed each medal corresponded to each EX wife.

Two bits of advice that took me years to learn: 1. Do not always put the needs of the CF above the needs of your family.  2. Try to schedule your TD and tasking's to match your wife's monthly Head Ache.

Cheers, Now back to my Vodka.


----------

